

You don't need a million dollars - bensummers
http://swombat.com/2012/1/24/million-dollars

======
antr
totally agree with this line of thought.

there is a clear bias towards one-shot-huge-market tech startups, primarily
fuelled by the VC industry who needs to generate business for themselves, that
is why they "push" so many people for a riskier "now or never" mindset. for
investors, the more, the merrier. (note that a we do not "need" VCs to spark
innovation. innovation comes from capable and knowledgeable teams, not
capital.)

the current tech wave is just another, faster-paced, industrial revolution.
many brick and mortar entrepreneurs in the past have created great small,
medium and large business without the need of external financing. and this
happened during a time when barriers of entry (including capital needs) where
much higher. many of these brick and mortar entrepreneurs created for
themselves and their families a stable life, technology startups are no
different.

~~~
dtromero
Are you aware of any blogs or essays from entrepreneurs running successful
small technology businesses this way?

~~~
batista
Check this: <http://37signals.com/bootstrapped>

Also many more posts by 37 Signals on their blog.

